# lolita



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

*«* Lolita, luce della mia vita, fuoco dei miei lombi. Mio peccato, anima mia. Lo-li-ta: la punta della lingua compie un percorso di tre passi sul palato per battere, al terzo, contro i denti. Lo. Li. Ta. Era Lo, semplicemente Lo la mattina, ritta nel suo metro e quarantasette con un calzino solo. Era Lola in pantaloni. Era Dolly a scuola. Era Dolores sulla linea tratteggiata dei documenti. Ma tra le mie braccia era sempre Lolita. *»* 
parlando di busi mi sono ricordata una sua intervista dove sosteneva la legittimità di un rapporto sessuale con ragazzini -e , secondo lui pienamente consapevoli della loro sessualità e capacità seduttiva.
stesso messaggio lo troviamo sia nella lolita di nabokov che in quella di kubrick.....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *«* Lolita, luce della mia vita, fuoco dei miei lombi. Mio peccato, anima mia. Lo-li-ta: la punta della lingua compie un percorso di tre passi sul palato per battere, al terzo, contro i denti. Lo. Li. Ta. Era Lo, semplicemente Lo la mattina, ritta nel suo metro e quarantasette con un calzino solo. Era Lola in pantaloni. Era Dolly a scuola. Era Dolores sulla linea tratteggiata dei documenti. Ma tra le mie braccia era sempre Lolita. *»*
> parlando di busi mi sono ricordata una sua intervista dove sosteneva la legittimità di un rapporto sessuale con ragazzini -e , secondo lui pienamente consapevoli della loro sessualità e capacità seduttiva.
> stesso messaggio lo troviamo sia nella lolita di nabokov che in quella di kubrick.....


inconcepibile.
Mi è capitato, a 23anni, di 'sedurre' un 17enne. Solo sguardi, ma lui è andato fuori di testa, era presissimo. Mi sono accorta, in quell'occasione, come basti poco, fino a quell'età, quando del mondo hanno visto solo le aule del liceo e il concerto del primo amggio, oltre alla famiglia e il paese, per fargli credere che la tua volontà sia la loro, la tua consapevolezza la loro......


----------



## Old Confù (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *«* Lolita, luce della mia vita, fuoco dei miei lombi. Mio peccato, anima mia. Lo-li-ta: la punta della lingua compie un percorso di tre passi sul palato per battere, al terzo, contro i denti. Lo. Li. Ta. Era Lo, semplicemente Lo la mattina, ritta nel suo metro e quarantasette con un calzino solo. Era Lola in pantaloni. Era Dolly a scuola. Era Dolores sulla linea tratteggiata dei documenti. Ma tra le mie braccia era sempre Lolita. *»*
> parlando di busi mi sono ricordata una sua intervista dove sosteneva la legittimità di un rapporto sessuale con ragazzini -e , secondo lui pienamente consapevoli della loro sessualità e capacità seduttiva.
> stesso messaggio lo troviamo sia nella lolita di nabokov che in quella di kubrick.....



Adoro Kubrik...ma sul concetto che hai esposto è tutto 1 dire!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

per me è un'incapacità di confrontarsi e relazionarsi alla pari  con una persona adulta  e un bisogno di dominio mentale  che puoi esercitare solo su una mente giovane ed inesperta o molto fragile (mi rifersico a ragazzini adolescenti non bambini)
Tutto il resto che si contano per giustificarsi per me son palle


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

e poi ci sono anche  tutti quegli uomini 
ritenuti "normali",che all'estero si sentono pienamente liberi di avere rapporti con bambine di undici-dodici anni solo per il fatto "che lì crescono prima"


----------



## Grande82 (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> e poi ci sono anche tutti quegli uomini
> ritenuti "normali",che all'estero si sentono pienamente liberi di avere rapporti con bambine di undici-dodici anni solo per il fatto "che lì crescono prima"


brivido nella schiena........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> brivido nella schiena........


Ho sentito dire troppe volte da bambina "...quella fra qualche anno ....è buona anche subito..." e i brividi li sentivo per me...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sentito dire troppe volte da bambina "...quella fra qualche anno ....è buona anche subito..." e i brividi li sentivo per me...
















   cioè?
avevo 10 anni quando in  vacanza in sardegna andai a cercare  il direttore dell'albergo dove erano nostri amici che era in uno sgabuzzino ,per chiedergli una cosa . lui stava guardando una rivista porno. Mi mostrò la foto e sfiorandomi il seno (l'abbozzo di seno che avevo all'epoca) mi disse con fare schifoso: le tue sono più belle. Rircodo ancora il sorriso laido.
Corsi via terrorizzata e non dissi nulla a nessuno.
Convinta ,da bambina di 10 anni, di avere fatto io qualcosa di male.
La mente da piccoli è un orticello dove puoi seminare qualsiasi cosa.
Se incontri un bastardo che ci semina male sei fottuta


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

hai ragione.
ho ancora addosso la sensazione laida che mi hanno lasciato uomini con commenti e gesti pesanti quando ancora ero una ragazzina .è come se ti sporcassero solo a guardarti


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> ho ancora addosso la sensazione laida che mi hanno lasciato *uomini con commenti e gesti pesanti quando ancora ero una ragazzina .è come se ti sporcassero solo a guardarti*


Quello e' un vero e proprio stupro spirituale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  meriterebbero la galera.


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> ho ancora addosso la sensazione laida che mi hanno lasciato *uomini con commenti e gesti pesanti quando ancora ero una ragazzina .è come se ti sporcassero solo a guardarti*



..e, omicidio all'innocenza.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

_"Adesso voglio esporre il seguente concetto. Accade a volte che talune fanciulle, comprese tra i confini dei nove e i quattordici anni, rivelino a certi ammaliati viaggiatori - i quali hanno due volte, o molte volte, la loro età - la propria vera natura, che non è umana, ma di ninfa (e cioè demoniaca); e intendo designare queste elette creature con il nome di «ninfette»."_
_"Quello che mi fa impazzire è la natura doppia di questa ninfetta - di ogni ninfetta, forse; questo miscuglio, nella mia Lolita, di un'infantilità tenera e sognante e di una sorta di raccapricciante volgarità..."_
_"...non sapevo proprio nulla della mente del mio tesoro, e che probabilmente, dietro gli atroci cliché giovanili, c'era in lei un giardino e un crepuscolo, e la cancellata di un palazzo - regioni velate e adorabili a me lucidamente e assolutamente proibite..."_
_"Penso agli uri e agli angeli, al segreto dei pigmenti duraturi, ai sonetti profetici, al rifugio dell'arte. E questa è la sola immortalità che tu e io possiamo condividere, mia Lolita."_
(da _"Lolita"_, di Vladimir Nabokov)​


----------

